

Ask HN: How do you guys go about advertising your software? - tim_nuwin

What are some effective techniques you guys use to advertise your products?  mTurk?  network with bloggers in your space?
======
kjksf
What kind of software? You do different things for Windows desktop app than
Mac desktop app than iOS app than a website.

Furthermore, how you do advertising highly depends on what kind of product it
is.

Advertising a website for plumbers would be completely different than
advertising a website for dentists.

Finally, the methods aren't really that complicated:

* try adwords (and other kinds of advertising networks, like facebook)

* try content oriented marketing (i.e. write about things related to your software and hope someone will notice)

It's just that neither method is a sure way to get attention.

